# ANIWZCS launcher for Windows:Is it absolutely necessary??



## msgreenpower (May 6, 2008)

A program from Alpha Networks INC., and it includes"ANIOInst.EXE", "CtrlSrv.EXE" and "ANIWZCS launcher for Windows". I don't know where this all came from, but have found some information stating it as being a malicious program. I have noticed things slowing down considerably............Do I HAVE to have it to run my Windows?? Somebody please tell me I can go ahead and uninstall this and continue on my happy way!!!??? Thanks for any help or advice!!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you have a D-Link wireless card/router?

From D-Link's FAQ:



> What are the Aniwzcs and Anio services for?
> 
> The Aniwzcs and Anio services that are running on your computer are for the WPA feature that is built-in to the D-Link Wireless Utility. These services must be running in conjunction with the D-Link Wireless Utility to allow WPA and WPA-PSK to work.


http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1675&question=Aniwzcs


----------

